# Power



## Space Face (Sep 16, 2020)

I've actually fished off there.  In slightly less turbulent conditions mind.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow! Is this your photo? Great! Do you have a color version?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 16, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wow! Is this your photo? Great! Do you have a color version?



That made me laugh.  Yeah, it's my photo, of course.  Taken during a winter storm a wee while back.  I'll see if I have the original in colour, if not I know I have colour ones taken at the same time.

Cheers!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 16, 2020)

I changed my PC a bit earlier this year and can't find the original colour of this one, it must be on an old HD somewhere.  Here's one that was taken at the same time tho.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 16, 2020)

That's an incredible place. Wonder what the first would look like cropped just right of the bird, so the lighthouse isn't centered?

***The colored version nominated for POTM


----------



## Space Face (Sep 16, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That's an incredible place. Wonder what the first would look like cropped just right of the bird, so the lighthouse isn't centered?




It's a brilliant place to get these types of pics in a storm.  You can get to low level (reasonably safely) both on the side I too these from (sea side) and the other side (harbour side).  I took these with the 24-105 f/4L and they are not heavy crops at all, so you can see I was pretty close.

I tried various crops and obviously didn't want to lose the bird.  I take your point about the lighthouse being central but my thought was the eye of the breaker was the main focal point which is off center but I understand your comment.

Thanks again!


----------



## weepete (Sep 17, 2020)

Now that's a shot! Love this one, the waves look great and you've timed the first one perfectly to keep the water draining off the wall but capture that lovely curve in the breaking wave. I really like the format and the bird in the picture. Even down to the wind trails sweeping the draining water back. The central placement of the lighthouse dosn't bother me as this one is all about the water.

Belter of a shot and one I'd love to have a crack at myself. Maybe one day I'll be u in the right conditions.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 17, 2020)

weepete said:


> Now that's a shot! Love this one, the waves look great and you've timed the first one perfectly to keep the water draining off the wall but capture that lovely curve in the breaking wave. I really like the format and the bird in the picture. Even down to the wind trails sweeping the draining water back. The central placement of the lighthouse dosn't bother me as this one is all about the water.
> 
> Belter of a shot and one I'd love to have a crack at myself. Maybe one day I'll be u in the right conditions.




Wow, thanks very much Pete.

If you were wondering,  I caught my only ever Viviparous Blenny off there


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 17, 2020)

Just wow! That's magnificent! I agree with everything that's been said but my favorite feature is how the wind blows the water back. It's like two forces of nature fighting each other.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 17, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Just wow! That's magnificent! I agree with everything that's been said but my favorite feature is how the wind blows the water back. It's like two forces of nature fighting each other.



Thanks K.

You can bet I'll be back there this winter during a storm.  It's well less than half an hour away from me.


----------



## weepete (Sep 18, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Wow, thanks very much Pete.
> 
> If you were wondering,  I caught my only ever Viviparous Blenny off there



No problem mate! I've never had one though a mate of mine had quite a few from the Clyde estuary recently. Ad loads of sea scorpions, never had a blenny or a rockling yet!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 18, 2020)

weepete said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, thanks very much Pete.
> ...



You ain't missing much


----------



## Viraj Singh (Sep 18, 2020)

Hats off to you! I'm still imagining how did you managed to take that picture


----------



## Space Face (Sep 18, 2020)

Ta!


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 18, 2020)

Ya that’s a great shot. You can see the power of the water and wave. Great photo


----------



## Space Face (Sep 18, 2020)

charlie76 said:


> Ya that’s a great shot. You can see the power of the water and wave. Great photo



Thank you Chaz.  Appreciated.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 18, 2020)

Space Face said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Just wow! That's magnificent! I agree with everything that's been said but my favorite feature is how the wind blows the water back. It's like two forces of nature fighting each other.
> ...



Take me with you! That place looks awesome!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 18, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



I was gonna say the same thing!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 18, 2020)

You're all welcome.  Come across and I'll gladly take you there.


----------



## weepete (Sep 26, 2020)

Original also nominated for POTM here:

September 2020 Photo Of The Month Nominations

I just couldn't let this one go without at least a nomination. It's a belter of a shot, and it really speaks to me.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 27, 2020)

weepete said:


> Original also nominated for POTM here:
> 
> September 2020 Photo Of The Month Nominations
> 
> I just couldn't let this one go without at least a nomination. It's a belter of a shot, and it really speaks to me.




Cheers Pete, that's appreciated pal.


----------

